# Adieu, Aufwiedersehen, Ciao Nestle. We stayed together too long.



## korgua (May 15, 2017)

Almost time to remove the first Nespresso machine in readiness for my real coffee journey


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ceremonial destruction with a sledgehammer?

To be replaced by what?


----------



## korgua (May 15, 2017)

Ha! I have four Nespresso machines that will need re-homing / re-purposing. I will only keep them alive as I don't believe in killing electronics







.

I am starting off with a 2nd hand Scultura and some pre-ground from coffeecompass. I hope this is a giant leap forward in itself. No doubt I will come up with some flawed ideas on how to keep pre-ground fresh









I will then decide on what kit I want to invest in.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

korgua said:


> Almost time to remove the first Nespresso machine in readiness for my real coffee journey
> 
> View attachment 26711


Is that . . . Really Middle Earth?!

I wonder if people will ever say, "Let's hear about Nespresso and the timer." And they will say, "Yes, that's one of my favourite brews. Korgua was really courageous."


----------



## korgua (May 15, 2017)

The first step to coffee Nirvana.

Timer and scales deployed, turned 14g of Cherry Cherry into 28g of brew in 27 seconds.

Loved it.

Thank you for all the great forum resources that enabled me to get this far


----------

